# So who wants to go with..



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

me. LOL I am bored and since I can't remember how to get to the trails I use to ride I decided to google it to find some near by so I will be ready to explore when I get my horse. :wink: So who want to visit NC and go with me. The leaves will be changeing color soon and when have had the right weather for it to be perfectly beautiful.
http://www.romanticasheville.com/horseback_riding.htm


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

How far is weaverville from Charlotte? I am just south of Charlotte and would love to go!! I have 2 horses, if you wanted to go sooner. But no horse trailer


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a horse last year who was a guide's horse from the Biltmore. I'm down across the border into SC and we ride the Clemson trails so if you'd like to head south a bit, come on down when you get your horse.

I've been to Biltmore a good number of times but never with a horse - may try it this fall.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> How far is weaverville from Charlotte? I am just south of Charlotte and would love to go!! I have 2 horses, if you wanted to go sooner. But no horse trailer


I'm thinking ~2 1/2 to 3 hours to the Biltmore trails.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> How far is weaverville from Charlotte? I am just south of Charlotte and would love to go!! I have 2 horses, if you wanted to go sooner. But no horse trailer


Charlotte is about 2 hours I think. When I get my settlement for my back I am going to get a trailer maybe I can come pick you and your horse up sometime.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I had a horse last year who was a guide's horse from the Biltmore. I'm down across the border into SC and we ride the Clemson trails so if you'd like to head south a bit, come on down when you get your horse.
> 
> I've been to Biltmore a good number of times but never with a horse - may try it this fall.


Will do thank you for the invite I am so looking forward to riding and owning my own horse again. Its like for the last several years a piece of me has been missing with out horses and you guys on here will understand that more than my unhorsey family. LOL


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The biltmore is only 2 1/2 hrs from me, i was there 2 weeks ago (well, Asheville anyways) but would love to ride there. 

Iridehorses: what city are you in? I'm literally JUSt over the sc line in Waxhaw.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

You posted the same time I did. Its very pretty here year round exspecially when the leaves are changeing colors. If you decide to come to ride let me know maybe I can borrow a trailer if I don't have one by then. ; )


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Calmwaters, how so very well do I associate with you and your unhorsey family. All of most of my life I have not only been "horse crazy, but horse insane". My parents could never afford to get or even lease a horse for me when I was growing up, but it never kept me from dreaming and wanting for some day to have a horse of my own. I had many friends when in my younger days who had horses so I was fortunate to get a lot of experience with different horses.

Long story short, I did get the horse of my dreams in 1995!!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

If you have the time make an adventure of it and skip the trailer. Ride to Asheville. Will take longer, but there's nothing quite like riding your horse the long distances and camping along the way.

Of course you will have to make sure you and your horse are up to it. Some training will needed if the horses have never camped or ridden long distances day after day. There's also Arranging for provisions and identify camp sites at acceptable distances. Not something to do on a whim, but well worth the preparation time.


----------

